# has anyone used a cattery?



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi all
We are due to go to new Zealand mid jan for 1 month (   )
However, i am really stressing over my cat! I really think it is a bit much to ask the neighbour to feed him for a month. i know he would be o.k but i cant very well say..you have to sit on the sofa every night and tickle his belly can I? He really misses us when we go away and i was wondering whether a cattery would be a good idea? I have never had to use one before but wonder if it would be better all round..has anybody ever used one and what do you think?
many thanks,
Pobby xxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

We always use a cattery for my boys when we go on holiday.

I would suggest you visit a couple soon so that you can make a decision to which one will be right for your cat.

Although my boys are indoor cats we take them to one with an outdoor run as we once brought them to one that was in a big converted barn & they hated it whereas they love going to one with a bit of outdoor space & where they can watch the birds etc.

They are always very well looked after & you can normally tell how well they'll be looked after once you meet the owner. My 2 get brushed daily at the cattery (something which doesn't happen at home )

We have to book early for our cattery as it is very popular so if it's something you are really considering you should give a couple a call today  

Have a great holiday!

xx


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Pobby,

Have posted a reply on our usual thread!  

We would always use a cattery now, its not worth the stress and worry if they go missing.

Speak soon

Linda xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Anyone


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi, we always use a cattery even if just for one night as ours were feral cats that we took in so are timid even with my parents and wouldn't come in for food etc....know they might not like it but would rather they were safe x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Pobby

I have used 2 catteries before...visited both, read their feedback etc..one was awful cats came back in a terrible state.

Second one was fab!

We asked a local Vets which ones they have dealt with.

I have also used:

http://www.petpals.com/index.htm

They were fantastic! They also did security checks, water planets etc.

Jxx
*
UNCONFIRMED LINK FERTILITY FRIENDS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ITS CONTENT*


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

We always use a cattery, there are two localish & one is much better for the cats than the other. Also consider a single cattery rather than one that has kennels as well as it can really stress your cat out to be near dogs or with the sound of them barking.

It is a good idea to visit before placing them too. One advertised as a luxury cat hotel was anything but when I dropped them off & I wasn't at all happy.


----------

